# Performance Building



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

I have ordered some parts.
http://www.mandrel-bends.com/ Ordered the stuff to make a full exhaust. Hope the V-Band size is correct, seems a little odd-ball.
Ordered the eibach pro lowering kit. And i'll bypass the bypass and do an intake port all at the same time. If anyone wants pics, just let me know what you want to see.
And be warned, the car has never been washed and probebly wont ever will be so keep in mind it ain't for the looks.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

As is


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Eibach installed


----------



## Ape88z (Apr 9, 2015)

Do you have a pic of the intake port that you made


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Ape88z said:


> Do you have a pic of the intake port that you made


Work got crazy and I ran into a snag with some of the exhaust parts I ordered. Half built exhaust and installed the springs is all I have got done. I'll post one when it's done though.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I believe you'll want to do some research before doing the bypass mod. A lot of people here don't support it. Spending some coin on a tune will vastly add to your ride.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Have trifecta tune and I'm going with the bnr tune when I get some scratch. I did the bypass and so far I like it. But then again I don't drive the car but on weekends so I haven't noticed any negative effects.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Finally making downpipe progress.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Is that a 90 & 45 bend? Are you going to go with the OEM 3 bolt flange on the other end? If so, where did you source a 3 bolt flange with that pattern? I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

mjspiess said:


> Is that a 90 & 45 bend? Are you going to go with the OEM 3 bolt flange on the other end? If so, where did you source a 3 bolt flange with that pattern? I can't find one anywhere.


It is two 90s cut up and put together (looks like total @*#&. Really ruff but should work) and it is 3 inches I'm fabing the whole exhaust. First time with a friend and his tools. The hard part has been a flange and V band combo for the stock turbo. But with a little help from people with access to tools I am having one fabricated that should work with the stock V band.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

I will post some more picture this week. I have the "down pipe" part done just waiting on the flange and then weld it all up. Now I only have one 45 and a 90 left and I'm just past the old pan.!Crap!


----------

